# "I didn't buy a bike to oil it!"



## Sheffield_Tiger (19 Feb 2016)

Jeez..

Customer comes in not a happy bunny. Bought a bike a bit before Xmas and it's squeaking and the brakes catch and don't work well, and the saddle moves

Bike of course is a browny-grey colour and nothing like the original colour, and the chain has a lovely powdery red coating. The saddle has a little movement on the seatpost

"Did you bring it back for it's free first service"
- No I haven't got time for that

"The bike squeaks because of the rust on the chain and the pins and rollers are dry. The bolt on the seat post will probably have bedded in, no problem, that'll be nipped up easily enough. Alhough it's past the first service, if you leave it with me, THIS TIME I'll clean up the chain, re-adjust the brakes and give it a full safety check. I can show you which lube we use, if you wipe down and re-lube your chain every week or so, it'll keep it all smooth and quiet. I use this one myself at this time of year (picks up TF2 wet lube)"
*- You what? I didn't buy a brand new bike to have to oil it*

"Er..well, all bikes need the chain lubing now and again - do you want to leave a contact number, I'll give you a call when it's all sorted

*- You're not goin anywhere near my bike mate, you must think I'm a f'ing idiot*

Customer leaves, with a rusty chain still squeaking, a brake just needing a tweak (and probably new pads from the state of the grey paste on the rims) and a saddle still moving

But he was right about the one thing. I did think he was an idiot!


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Feb 2016)

Going by the state of the chains on many bikes I see he isn't the only one to think like that.


----------



## glenn forger (19 Feb 2016)

I hear em before I see em.


----------



## HLaB (19 Feb 2016)

It was a Pinarello Dogma


----------



## Arrowfoot (19 Feb 2016)

The guy must have ridden thousands of miles in 2 months for the lube to run out and the chain to rust.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (19 Feb 2016)

Arrowfoot said:


> The guy must have ridden thousands of miles in 2 months for the lube to run out and the chain to rust.


Not really, an entry level machine with no care in all weathers (perhaps kept outside or in a shed), a chain can get a squeak (it was a squeak, not stiff links) and a surface dryness/chain edges rusting pretty quickly

The daftness is that it didn't need anything but a clean, half an hour on the stand to bring back to "as new"


----------



## HLaB (19 Feb 2016)

I was out on a ride with a mate when his chain snapped whilst I fixed and said it was a bit dry, he pointed out that the last time he oiled it was when I did it for him in Flanders. That was months earlier  he's a really experienced rider but I guess not an experienced mechanic


----------



## RoubaixCube (19 Feb 2016)

HLaB said:


> It was a Pinarello Dogma



what a complete and utter moron.... Ive seen that bike in the flesh and it is a beautiful gem of a bike. Its heartbreaking to see a bike like that get run into the ground by somebody who has no love for it.


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2016)

A cheap chain won't have the lube Shimano/KMC etc first oil them with.... bloody barstwerards. Glad to get it off.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Feb 2016)

I know someone who used to work in a bike shop. Some of the stories he told me were incredible.

For example:

Somebody returned a road bike which had a buckled front wheel. It was obviously 'crap' because it folded when he rode the bike at speed up over a kerb stone. He had never had a problem doing that on his mountain bike!
Another bike was 'faulty' because a tyre went flat after a couple of weeks of riding. When the shard of glass embedded in it was pointed out, the owner insisted that lightweight racing bike tyres 'should be glass-proof'!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (20 Feb 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I know someone who used to work in a bike shop. Some of the stories he told me were incredible.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...



Or - people who ram MTBs at things and say "it's a mountain bike, it should handle kerbs" (without any shifting of rider weight etc..)


----------



## alicat (20 Feb 2016)

> Someone I used to cycle with reckoned she was going to get one of those Dutch bikes, because 'they don't need any maintenance'.



Spot on. I pump the tyres up of my Giant Expression n3 about every six months. Put some oil on the chain about once a year. And pull the rear wheel back about every two years. And that's it.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Feb 2016)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Not really, an entry level machine with no care in all weathers (perhaps kept outside or in a shed), a chain can get a squeak (it was a squeak, not stiff links) and a surface dryness/chain edges rusting pretty quickly
> 
> The daftness is that it didn't need anything but a clean, half an hour on the stand to bring back to "as new"



I kept mine in a garage for two years, rode in sunshine, rarely maintained and not a spot of rust on it.

Started commuting, kept outside - I add a cover when raining - rust patches everywhere. Just getting ready to do my weekly maintenance - it's a good job I enjoy it


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Feb 2016)

A bike came past me in Cambridge on Thursday, my first instinct was to look up to see where the geese were flying, it sounded awful.


----------



## Hip Priest (20 Feb 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Another bike was 'faulty' because a tyre went flat after a couple of weeks of riding. When the shard of glass embedded in it was pointed out, the owner insisted that lightweight racing bike tyres 'should be glass-proof'!



I once sold a bike to a mate, who started riding to work on it. After a few weeks I asked him if he was still commuting, and he said 'No mate, the wheel's wrecked'. A few months later I went round his house and he pointed out the 'wrecked' wheel, and it was merely punctured.


----------



## Hip Priest (20 Feb 2016)

Arrowfoot said:


> The guy must have ridden thousands of miles in 2 months for the lube to run out and the chain to rust.



Dunno about that. I lube my chain regularly, and one ride in proper winter conditions is enough to bring out rust if I don't clean it within 24 hours. It's the road salt I believe.


----------



## snorri (20 Feb 2016)

This is what happens in a country where utility cyclists became a rare breed and leisure cycling dominated the cycling scene. Bike buyers placed greater priority on performance and were less concerned about replacing worn out parts and regular maintenance. The bike trade adjusted to demand to the point where they no longer stocked bikes for the utility cyclist and buyers seeking to buy a bike for utility use were persuaded that what they needed was a drop bar racer or a mountain bike by youthful sales staff who had probably never used a bike with mudguards and chainguard and were unaware of the very concept of utility cycling.
I see the bike owner referred to in the OP as a victim of trends in UK cycling rather than an idiot.


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Feb 2016)

Cambridge is "different"

The trick is to keep the bike serviceable, but not attract attention when in a bike rack with similar bikes


----------



## alicat (20 Feb 2016)

> So you do do a bit of maintenance then?



Yes @User13710 I confess I do. 

I just don't class that as maintenance compared to the amount my other bikes need, especially I slot it in with the equivalent task on another bike. My Giant Expression n3 is a superb bike!


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Feb 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I know someone who used to work in a bike shop. Some of the stories he told me were incredible.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


I used to work with a complete plank who was telling me how he'd kicked off in Halfords because they were refusing to sort out his flat tyre under warranty. "You took your bike back to Halfards because it had a flat tyre?!" I asked, somewhat flabbergasted.

"F*ck off!" he angrily replied. "It had a chunk of glass in it ...that big!"


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2016)

I hope the Halfords staff extracted the glass shard and shove it between his buttocks.


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Feb 2016)

Drago said:


> I hope the Halfords staff extracted the glass shard and shove it between his buttocks.



That rather assumes the Halford's staff member knew how to fix a puncture.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Feb 2016)

If you pay peanuts you will get a monkey. :0)


----------



## Globalti (20 Feb 2016)

I had a go at doing bike repairs some years ago to see if it could be made to pay. I quickly realised several things:

1 - Bike repairs don't pay and you can't charge a realistic rate to make them pay.
2 - Working on bikes all day made my back and arms ache.
3 - Fixing up a filthy, damaged, neglected bike is the worst job for a good mechanic.
4 - Once you've slaved over a bike to get it running sweetly most owners don't give a damn anyway.


----------



## winjim (20 Feb 2016)

OP, when you sell someone a bike, do you talk to them about the maintenance regime required? Do you tell them what they need to lube, what they may need to adjust, which parts will wear and need replacing, when to bring it back to have a proper mechanic look at it? Because if you don't, how are they supposed to know?


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Feb 2016)

[QUOTE 4164045, member: 9609"]Bikes are very maintenance hungry in the winter months, they really are out of the stoneage in needing oiled and cleaned after every ride. a 2 hour ride on wet salty roads and I will probably spend the best part of an hour cleaning and oiling it up, i think only horses take more faffing about with.[/QUOTE]

I've seen @User9609's bike - it's a fine example of why you don't need to have the latest shiny new bike to cycle decent distances.


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Feb 2016)

Drago said:


> I hope the Halfords staff extracted the glass shard and shove it between his buttocks.


They buckled and gave him a new tyre... he's a very aggressive and angry little man. I'm glad i don't have to sit in the same office as him any more.


----------



## JPBoothy (20 Feb 2016)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Jeez..
> 
> Customer comes in not a happy bunny. Bought a bike a bit before Xmas and it's squeaking and the brakes catch and don't work well, and the saddle moves
> 
> ...


Well done to you for keeping calm and professional when faced by such an arse. Would they buy a new car and expect to never have to check the tyre pressure, oil and water levels? (Sorry for mentioning the 'C' word on a cycling forum!) He is probably now getting a kick out of telling other arses how he put you in your place!


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Feb 2016)

winjim said:


> OP, when you sell someone a bike, do you talk to them about the maintenance regime required? Do you tell them what they need to lube, what they may need to adjust, which parts will wear and need replacing, when to bring it back to have a proper mechanic look at it? Because if you don't, how are they supposed to know?


My greengrocer always tells me how to peel and cook carrots and spuds when I buy them.


----------



## Scoosh (20 Feb 2016)

JPBoothy said:


> Would they buy a new car and expect to never have to check the tyre pressure, oil and water levels?





User13710 said:


> And car salespeople always talk buyers through where to put the fuel, oil, and water, and how to pump the tyres up.


These sum up the difference in mentality/ perception of cyclists/ drivers (who don't own a bike). Interesting that they consider bikes to be virtually indestructible and maintenance-free !


----------



## winjim (20 Feb 2016)

User13710 said:


> And car salespeople always talk buyers through where to put the fuel, oil, and water, and how to pump the tyres up.


Don't you think maybe they ought to?


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Feb 2016)

winjim said:


> Don't you think maybe they ought to?


you mean... should people who sell things state the bleeding obvious every time they sell something?

"Won't be a moment, just explaining to this gentleman where to put his fish and chip supper! ...they go in your mouth sir, but not all at once. you might want to cut the fish first, since that's larger than the 'bite size' chips..."


----------



## Profpointy (20 Feb 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> you mean... should people who sell things state the bleeding obvious every time they sell something?
> 
> "Won't be a moment, just explaining to this gentleman where to put his fish and chip supper! ...they go in your mouth sir, but not all at once. you might want to cut the fish first, since that's larger than the 'bite size' chips..."



at the kitchen shop they didn't explain I should hold the knife I just bought by the handle, rather than the flat bit. Cut myself quite badly. Really irresponsible of them


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Feb 2016)

winjim said:


> OP, when you sell someone a bike, do you talk to them about the maintenance regime required? Do you tell them what they need to lube, what they may need to adjust, which parts will wear and need replacing, when to bring it back to have a proper mechanic look at it? Because if you don't, how are they supposed to know?


The OP probably assumed the buyer was a couple of brain cells above a retarded gibbon.


----------



## Globalti (20 Feb 2016)

_at the kitchen shop they didn't explain I should hold the knife I just bought by the handle, rather than the flat bit. Cut myself quite badly. Really irresponsible of them
_
You'd do better living in the USA. Cars there come with a handbook full of big yellow triangles with warnings like: "WARNING! Driving this vehicle into an object at 60 mph to test the airbags is likely to cause serious injury or death!" or: "WARNING! Ensure pedestrians are clear from in front of this vehicle before engaging gear and driving off. Serious injury can result from an impact!"


----------



## winjim (20 Feb 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> you mean... should people who sell things state the bleeding obvious every time they sell something?


It's not obvious if you don't know it. If you're going to sell someone an expensive piece of machinery and not tell them how to look after it, don't start bitching when they bring it back broken because they didn't know how to look after it.


----------



## winjim (20 Feb 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> The OP probably assumed the buyer was a couple of brain cells above a retarded gibbon.


Assumption of course being the mother of all fark ups.


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Feb 2016)

winjim said:


> It's not obvious if you don't know it. If you're going to sell someone an expensive piece of machinery and not tell them how to look after it, don't start bitching when they bring it back broken because they didn't know how to look after it.


think you're on your own with this one.

you may also want to read the OP again.. .you know, the bit describing how the buyer responded when maintenance was suggested.


----------



## mustang1 (20 Feb 2016)

[QUOTE 4164045, member: 9609"]Bikes are very maintenance hungry in the winter months, they really are out of the stoneage in needing oiled and cleaned after every ride. a 2 hour ride on wet salty roads and I will probably spend the best part of an hour cleaning and oiling it up, i think only horses take more faffing about with.[/QUOTE]

I like riding bikes with low end (tiagra or lower) because I don't want to spend time cleaning. If the bike makes noise, I squirt oil at it. If it continues, I might clean it if I fancy that, or more likely, I'll just get a new chaina nd cassette. I'm quite happy to change these parts 3 or 4 times per year.


----------



## winjim (20 Feb 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> think you're on your own with this one.
> 
> you may also want to read the OP again.. .you know, the bit describing how the buyer responded when maintenance was suggested.


The maintenance was suggested on a return visit. I was just asking whether it was mentioned at point of sale.


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Feb 2016)

winjim said:


> The maintenance was suggested on a return visit. I was just asking whether it was mentioned at point of sale.


you're trying to blame the seller for the buyer being a muppet... you're on your own (unless i've missed all the posts supporting you)


----------



## Profpointy (20 Feb 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> you're trying to blame the seller for the buyer being a muppet... you're on your own (unless i've missed all the posts supporting you)



quite - way beyond mere muppetry; that guy's a practiced professional


----------



## Brandane (20 Feb 2016)

winjim said:


> OP, when you sell someone a bike, do you talk to them about the maintenance regime required? Do you tell them what they need to lube, what they may need to adjust, which parts will wear and need replacing, when to bring it back to have a proper mechanic look at it? Because if you don't, *how are they supposed to know?*


Perhaps they could spend a few minutes reading through the manual which comes with any new bike I have ever bought. If it's not already obvious, it will explain the need to lubricate moving parts.


----------



## winjim (20 Feb 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> you're trying to blame the seller for the buyer being a muppet... you're on your own (unless i've missed all the posts supporting you)


No, I'm suggesting that when selling someone a bike, it might be a nice idea to have a quick chat about maintenance requirements, that is all. The OP may well do that, I don't know, that's why I asked.


----------



## Profpointy (20 Feb 2016)

winjim said:


> No, I'm suggesting that when selling someone a bike, it might be a nice idea to have a quick chat about maintenance requirements, that is all. The OP may well do that, I don't know, that's why I asked.



Probably sense in saying "pump tyres and oil occasionally, but I suspect the seed would have fallen on stony ground in this instance as the guy was way.beyond normal stupidity


----------



## winjim (20 Feb 2016)

Profpointy said:


> Probably sense in saying "pump tyres and oil occasionally, but I suspect the seed would have fallen on stony ground in this instance as the guy was way.beyond normal stupidity


In this particular case, I expect so.


----------



## gbb (20 Feb 2016)

I worked with a guy who had a reasonable quality MTB for commuting every day. I noticed his drive train was filthy when I was fixing a puncture for him in our workshop (something I happily did for most colleagues)...I mentioned some oil and aclean would extend the drivetrains life a lot...nahhhh he said, I'm not getting dirty doing that, I'll just replace the lot as and when neccessary. But thats expensive I said...still a lot cheaper than bus fares he said.
He was happy..and clean.


----------



## Profpointy (20 Feb 2016)

i would say oiling the chain is vastly more important than.cleaning, at least for road use anyway. A colleague, a very keen and fit cyclist commented "your bike's a disgrace, but there's no rust on it". His own meticulously cleaned chain had rusted.


----------



## but goody (20 Feb 2016)

JPBoothy said:


> Would they buy a new car and expect to never have to check the tyre pressure, oil and water levels?



YES. People buy cars now and never check anything. And no harm comes of it generally. This is exactly why they expect the same from a bike. If the OP had not lectured the customer about oiling, but spent 20 minutes adjusting and oiling for him, everyone would have been happy.

Then next year sell him a bike with a toothed rubber belt drive and hub gears.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Feb 2016)

JPBoothy said:


> Well done to you for keeping calm and professional when faced by such an arse. *Would they buy a new car and expect to never have to check the tyre pressure, oil and water levels?* (Sorry for mentioning the 'C' word on a cycling forum!) He is probably now getting a kick out of telling other arses how he put you in your place!


Unfortunately from experience in the trade I can say that there are _plenty_ of people who do expect exactly that and also don't bother looking at the handbook to understand what all the pretty lights on their dashboard mean.

It can get quite heated telling someone that they (or their company) aren't going to get the repair under warranty because they carried on driving with no oil or water in the engine.


----------



## summerdays (20 Feb 2016)

I've learnt the hard way about maintenance of several components. I don't think you take everything in when you are standing in the shop with your bike in touching distance being talked through gears etc. 

So things I learnt the hard way.... Brake blocks make grinding paste (new wheels), disk brakes rotors could be cleaned occasionally (new rotor), chains to be oiled, check your tyres for bits of glass occasionally etc but my LBS usually then explains where I went wrong and I've improved that aspect in future. Yes I could have been told it all at first, but I've learnt lots more along the way as he is usually happy to add in a bit of explanation each time. I'm not technically minded, but each time I've not blamed the LBS or the bike, just my lack of knowledge.


----------



## Bollo (20 Feb 2016)

Globalti said:


> _at the kitchen shop they didn't explain I should hold the knife I just bought by the handle, rather than the flat bit. Cut myself quite badly. Really irresponsible of them
> _
> You'd do better living in the USA. Cars there come with a handbook full of big yellow triangles with warnings like: "WARNING! Driving this vehicle into an object at 60 mph to test the airbags is likely to cause serious injury or death!" or: "WARNING! Ensure pedestrians are clear from in front of this vehicle before engaging gear and driving off. Serious injury can result from an impact!"


That's just reminded me of the booklet that comes with speedplay pedals, which is obviously for the 'merkin market. About the only thing they didn't warn you about was that the pedals might be a choking hazard if swallowed.


----------



## winjim (20 Feb 2016)

Bollo said:


> That's just reminded me of the booklet that comes with speedplay pedals, which is obviously for the 'merkin market. About the only thing they didn't warn you about was that the pedals might be a choking hazard if swallowed.


Ever read a Campagnolo instruction manual? They are at great pains to remind you that anything you do that's slightly out of spec will result in CERTAIN DEATH. If you believed them you'd never ride a bike, you'd be too terrified.


----------



## Sim2003 (20 Feb 2016)

I have many people at work who's bikes are awfully maintained, rusted and squeaky. Some even go to the hassle of getting a taxi home if they get a puncture.

At the moment though my bike looks like its been neglected. Even had one of the lads tell me I needed to get it shiny again 

Gritted wet roads and many mud patches due to demolition work going on means that It gets caked in crud everyday. When it starts feeling off or shifting badly I will give it a proper clean. Beauty of me buying the touring bike is that its made to do the miles with low maintenance.


----------



## JPBoothy (20 Feb 2016)

but goody said:


> YES. People buy cars now and never check anything. And no harm comes of it generally. This is exactly why they expect the same from a bike. If the OP had not lectured the customer about oiling, but spent 20 minutes adjusting and oiling for him, everyone would have been happy.
> 
> Then next year sell him a bike with a toothed rubber belt drive and hub gears.


Yes, I like the idea of those too. A Single Speed version would be a very clean and maintainence free way to ride I would imagine.


----------



## Profpointy (20 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> I've learnt the hard way about maintenance of several components. I don't think you take everything in when you are standing in the shop with your bike in touching distance being talked through gears etc.
> 
> So things I learnt the hard way.... Brake blocks make grinding paste (new wheels), disk brakes rotors could be cleaned occasionally (new rotor), chains to be oiled, check your tyres for bits of glass occasionally etc but my LBS usually then explains where I went wrong and I've improved that aspect in future. Yes I could have been told it all at first, but I've learnt lots more along the way as he is usually happy to add in a bit of explanation each time. I'm not technically minded, but each time I've not blamed the LBS or the bike, just my lack of knowledge.



nice summary illustrating the difference between ignorance and stupidity


----------



## snorri (20 Feb 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> you're trying to blame the seller for the buyer being a muppet... you're on your own (unless i've missed all the posts supporting you)


Assuming the buyer was used to driving a modern car which would require nothing more than checking the fuel gauge now and again I would doubt if day to day maintenance had ever entered his head.
When comparing cars and bicycles the maintenance effort required on many modern bicycles is way out of proportion to the mechanical complexity of each machine.

Edit but goody made my point before I had finished typing


----------



## but goody (20 Feb 2016)

snorri said:


> Assuming the buyer was used to driving a modern car which would require nothing more than checking the fuel gauge now and again...



No need to check the fuel gauge on a car. Drive till the warning light comes on and the sat nav will take you to the nearest petrol station.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (20 Feb 2016)

winjim said:


> OP, when you sell someone a bike, do you talk to them about the maintenance regime required? Do you tell them what they need to lube, what they may need to adjust, which parts will wear and need replacing, when to bring it back to have a proper mechanic look at it? Because if you don't, how are they supposed to know?


Generally, the free first service is the ideal point to go through that, I find, rather than bamboozling people who are more focussed on getting a new shiny thing. You get a feel then for if the bike is used occasionally or daily, in all weathers or on dry sunny days, kept indoors, garaged or tied with a piece of string to the drainpipe, and can advise accordingly.

Lube is generally suggested along with the other accessories but when people are adding up cost of lights, lock (bizarrely the lock is when they start to skimp, after spending on the other things that will get stolen without a decent lock), there tends to be a "stop trying to sell me more things" line.

But..come to think of it, I wonder if producing a little maintenance leaflet and giving a "free maintenance kit" with a little brush and some lube might not be a bad idea...

Although I get the feeling in this case, that it would have gone in the bin. I'm not bothered, I'm not the one who still has a squeaky wobbly bike..


----------



## Bollo (20 Feb 2016)

winjim said:


> Ever read a Campagnolo instruction manual? They are at great pains to remind you that anything you do that's slightly out of spec will result in CERTAIN DEATH. If you believed them you'd never ride a bike, you'd be too terrified.


Campag? Wow, they still make that?


----------



## winjim (20 Feb 2016)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Generally, the free first service is the ideal point to go through that, I find, rather than bamboozling people who are more focussed on getting a new shiny thing. You get a feel then for if the bike is used occasionally or daily, in all weathers or on dry sunny days, kept indoors, garaged or tied with a piece of string to the drainpipe, and can advise accordingly.


I think you're right. Do you get many takers for the free service? I imagine a lot of people don't bother.


Sheffield_Tiger said:


> But..come to think of it, I wonder if producing a little maintenance leaflet and giving a "free maintenance kit" with a little brush and some lube might not be a bad idea...


It wouldn't hurt your reputation and approachability.


Bollo said:


> Campag? Wow, they still make that?


Nah. They had to stop after a spate of DEATHs because people rode it on bridleways.


----------



## Bollo (20 Feb 2016)

winjim said:


> Nah. They had to stop after a spate of DEATHs because people rode it on bridleways.


That Anthrax Plutonium groupset was always going to cause problems.


----------



## summerdays (20 Feb 2016)

winjim said:


> I think you're right. Do you get many takers for the free service? I imagine a lot of people don't bother.
> 
> It wouldn't hurt your reputation and approachability.
> 
> Nah. They had to stop after a spate of DEATHs because people rode it on bridleways.


I've taken up my free service with both bikes I bought from my LBS. With the first bike I don't think I'd actually used it that much as I wasn't commuting at that point.


----------



## simon the viking (20 Feb 2016)

I used to get this exact first post scenario when I used to work in a car spares (and low end bike) shop people would destroy their bikes and then bring em back under warranty... I told one woman who was kicking off about her sons bike...that if she taught her son to respect his belongings they might last..... I then showed the flat spotted tyres, pedals that had been trashed through throwing it on the floor.... she flounced out saying she would never buy a bike from us again....shame that

And the amount of people came in asking for the first service after six months use......


----------



## Absinthe Minded (20 Feb 2016)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> You what? I didn't buy a brand new bike to have to oil it


I wonder if he does the same with his car?


> You're not goin anywhere near my bike mate, you must think I'm a f'ing idiot


That's because you are a f'ing idiot.

I mean, what an absolute plank. All I can say is that you have my utmost respect for not either losing it or laughing in his face. I suppose if it were my living then I'd have done the same but you must have been sorely tempted.


----------



## Ian193 (20 Feb 2016)

simon the viking said:


> I used to get this exact first post scenario when I used to work in a car spares (and low end bike) shop people would destroy their bikes and then bring em back under warranty... I told one woman who was kicking off about her sons bike...that if she taught her son to respect his belongings they might last..... I then showed the flat spotted tyres, pedals that had been trashed through throwing it on the floor.... she flounced out saying she would never buy a bike from us again....shame that
> 
> And the amount of people came in asking for the first service after six months use......




This thread reminds me I need to book my bike in for its 6 weeks service as I'm approximately 10 weeks late


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (20 Feb 2016)

Just got back from Argos. Told them I was disgusted with the dinner service, I've only had 10 meals on it and there's old food stuck to it and everything.
I didn't buy new plates to wash them up!




winjim said:


> I think you're right. Do you get many takers for the free service? I imagine a lot of people don't bother.



I reckon it's about 30% but hopefully more as we're raising the range a little


----------



## Katherine (20 Feb 2016)

Brandane said:


> Perhaps they could spend a few minutes reading through the manual which comes with any new bike I have ever bought. If it's not already obvious, it will explain the need to lubricate moving parts.


I didn't get a manual with mine. Wish I had. Mr K told me to oil anything that moves but I still missed part of the derailleur mechanism that wasn't obvious to me. It seized up when I was off the bike for a couple of weeks.


----------



## User16625 (20 Feb 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I know someone who used to work in a bike shop. Some of the stories he told me were incredible.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...




If they did make them glass proof and puncture proof, it still wont be idiot proof. Was this guy an MP or something?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Feb 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> you're trying to blame the seller for the buyer being a muppet... you're on your own (unless i've missed all the posts supporting you)


I support @winjim's opinion because:



Brandane said:


> Perhaps they could spend a few minutes reading through the manual which comes with any new bike I have ever bought. If it's not already obvious, it will explain the need to lubricate moving parts.


Two new bikes I have bought from LBshops (different shops) came with nothing.
One of the bikes was actually quite pricey (for me) in the 800 pounds range, so they could have made an effort.
The first one (Boris, you have met ) got umpteen punctures on the stock tyres within the first 2 weeks. The seller new I was inexperienced, he could have at least told me about the basics. I had to go back for a demonstration about working the gears.
The last new bike I've bought, from Evans, came with a comprehensive manual.
Too late for me know, have learned all I need from Cycle Chat!


----------



## MichaelW2 (21 Feb 2016)

There seems to be a lot of hate, generally, for belt-drive systems: "a solution looking for a problem" kinda thing.
Belt drive and hub gear is a great solution for people who don't want to mess with a bike.


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Feb 2016)

MichaelW2 said:


> There seems to be a lot of hate, generally, for belt-drive systems: "a solution looking for a problem" kinda thing.
> Belt drive and hub gear is a great solution for people who don't want to mess with a bike.



but dont belts tend to wear out quicker then chains?


----------



## raleighnut (21 Feb 2016)

I worked with a lad once who rode a bike with the squeakiest chain I'd ever heard, when I mentioned oiling it to him one teabreak he said he'd had to wash it all off cos he kept getting it all over his shellsuit trouser legs and his Nike trainers (both mainly white)
There's no helping some folk.


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Feb 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> but dont belts tend to wear out quicker then chains?



Gates, the maker of the belt, quote a life of 'more than twice that of a chain'.

Sounds good, but new belts are around £100 and can be a fiddle to fit because the tension is important.

On t'other hand, I've seen reports from owners of belts lasting longer than Gates say.

http://www.gatescarbondrive.com/Products/FAQs#faqId={2008C74C-9262-4818-B6E7-CAFB2855A0FF}


----------



## Arrowfoot (21 Feb 2016)

MichaelW2 said:


> There seems to be a lot of hate, generally, for belt-drive systems: "a solution looking for a problem" kinda thing.
> Belt drive and hub gear is a great solution for people who don't want to mess with a bike.



Its the expense more than anything. The belt drive makers needs to certify the frame, tension etc. If the pricing were similar I am sure there will be lot more out there. Folks are prepared to try such things.


----------



## MichaelW2 (21 Feb 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> but dont belts tend to wear out quicker then chains?


2 previous round-the world record holders have used Gates drive.
There have been reports of them snapping, often by big,hefty riders with poor technique, who post lots of reports of stuff snapping.
The kind of occasional everyday rider who lets a chain rust solid is not going to be riding any distance. 
There have been a few iterations of the belt design for bicycles, as you would expect for a new application. The same went for suspension forks, hydraulic brakes, electric gears etc.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Feb 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> but dont belts tend to wear out quicker then chains?


I think Harley Davidson quote a minimum of 50,000 miles for belts on their two wheeled tractors, with most people exceeding that. Compare that with chains on motorcycles which can be shagged in well under 10k.


----------



## Lonestar (21 Feb 2016)

I just wonder OP do they actually go on Twatter and complain? They do when it is anything connected with my job,because they know better.


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Feb 2016)

I remember fondly my MiL going to a car boot sale and returning with a supermarket special, bent forks, a buckled wheel and chain/ brakes etc diesel with rust that was a bargain at£40

Then told her granddaughter that she had bought her a bike for her birthday the following weekend and that I would check it over and make sure it was safe before then

One look and took it back to the seller asking if they had ever heard the terms "safe" and "fit for purpose" as well as selling it to an 0 year old for a price well over the odds

Polite, and firm, not doing his stall any good to have him accused of dodgy selling - I got a refund

Then went to the LBS and bought a cheaper bike in reasonable nick


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> but dont belts tend to wear out quicker then chains?




I see and chat to a chap on my commute who rides a Trek belt drive. Over 3 years down the line, still on the same belt and running as good as when he first bought it.


----------



## boydj (21 Feb 2016)

Bollo said:


> That's just reminded me of the booklet that comes with speedplay pedals, which is obviously for the 'merkin market. About the only thing they didn't warn you about was that the pedals might be a choking hazard if swallowed.


I also bought Speedplay pedals (online) and did not read the manual too closely - missed the bit about feeding grease into them every few hundred miles. This, of course, resulted in a fairly expensive rebuild with new bearings by the lbs after the pedals seized.


----------



## Profpointy (21 Feb 2016)

some years back I recall some stupid cow complaining in the local paper in Cheltenham complaining that the bike shop would't "help a damsel in distress" after she'd had a puncture. She'd moaned that they were only willing to out a new tube in for a fiver, but wouldn't do a "temporary repair" whatever TF that might have been in her world. Clearly she felt hard done by but what can you do with people that daft?


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2016)

Profpointy said:


> some years back I recall some stupid cow complaining in the local paper in Cheltenham complaining that the bike shop would't "help a damsel in distress" after she'd had a puncture. She'd moaned that they were only willing to out a new tube in for a fiver, but *wouldn't do a "temporary repair" whatever TF that might have been in her world*. Clearly she felt hard done by but what can you do with people that daft?


Pump it up without fixing it? 

(They might actually get her home. More likely, it would get her about 50 yards down the road! )


----------



## Profpointy (21 Feb 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Pump it up without fixing it?
> 
> (They might actually get her home. More likely, it would get her about 50 yards down the road! )



well quite ! I guess they gave her short shrift, rather than patiently explaining - but from the tone of the letter I suspect any explantion would have been utterly wasted. Taking the piss may have been nigh on irresistable


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Feb 2016)

I really hope the OP's customer never buys a wife.


----------



## TheJDog (22 Feb 2016)

boydj said:


> I also bought Speedplay pedals (online) and did not read the manual too closely - missed the bit about feeding grease into them every few hundred miles. This, of course, resulted in a fairly expensive rebuild with new bearings by the lbs after the pedals seized.



You can get bearing sets on eBay for about a tenner. Saves you a fortune.


----------



## cd365 (22 Feb 2016)

I learnt how to look after a bike when I was about 7 years old as I'm sure a lot of the people on here did as well.


----------



## Scoosh (22 Feb 2016)

cd365 said:


> I learnt how to look after a bike when I was about 7 years old as I'm sure a lot of the people on here did as well.


Mmmm, No - I think I was nearer 57 ...


----------



## simon.r (22 Feb 2016)

I think we confuse using bikes for transport with using them as toys.

I use a car as a functional means of getting around and I wouldn't consider buying one that needed anything more than an annual service and very occasional home maintenance such as tyres checking and fluids being topped up.

A bike bought solely for transport in the UK ought to have similar maintenance requirements as a car. A hub gear, a full chaincase, mudguards, drum brakes and good puncture resistant tyres would more or less do it. An annual service, occasionally pumping the tyres up and maybe a turn of a barrel adjuster once every few months to compensate for brake pad wear would keep it in reasonable condition. .

The reason that so many people who have no interest in bikes beyond using them as transport are sold bikes with 'complicated' gear systems that include front and rear mechs, exposed chains, rim brakes and no mudguards is beyond me. Fashion? Retailers not pushing 'sensible' bikes?

This link isn't mine, but makes sense to me: http://www.aviewfromthecyclepath.com/2009/01/anatomy-of-reliable-everyday-bicycle.html


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2016)

boydj said:


> I also bought Speedplay pedals (online) and did not read the manual too closely - missed the bit about feeding grease into them every few hundred miles. This, of course, resulted in a fairly expensive rebuild with new bearings by the lbs after the pedals seized.



Whaaaatttttt !!! Campag C Record Carbon Looks - never greased them in 20 years - sweet. Newer stuff, XT SPD's never need touching !!


----------



## Profpointy (22 Feb 2016)

simon.r said:


> I think we confuse using bikes for transport with using them as toys.
> 
> I use a car as a functional means of getting around and I wouldn't consider buying one that needed anything more than an annual service and very occasional home maintenance such as tyres checking and fluids being topped up.
> 
> ...


 

Well I kind-of agree with the sentiment, but your Dutch bike / Raleigh police bike your suggesting is bloody heavy and hard work if going more than a few miles. A reasonable derailleur equipped bike doesn't need much more than tyre pumping and chain oiling and occasional twiddling of the adjusters. Granted some folks get carried away, and fair enough if they are after the concourse d'ellegance prize, but an hour cleaning aftwr every ride (posted on here somewhere - in fairness peobably longer ride than the commut) is excessive and unecessary .

Bicycle clips keep the oil off your suit if you can't face the borat style lycra - 100% agree on the mudguards though !


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2016)

simon.r said:


> I think we confuse using bikes for transport with using them as toys.



Most folk don't realise that many bikes are made cheap. They will pay many thousands for a car, but a bike, £100 is too much. There are components that are relatively maintenance free, but an exposed chain isn't - folk forget that. Fully enclosed everything increases weight massively and many people can't lift a 531c tourer, that isn't exactly heavy (I have a colleague that cant lift hers up on it's back wheel unloaded).

Bikes aren't maintenance free at all.


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2016)

Even my Fixed commuter get's lots of maintenance (well did - it's been gathering dust since I broke my spine).


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I see and chat to a chap on my commute who rides a Trek belt drive. Over 3 years down the line, still on the same belt and running as good as when he first bought it.


I know this is a bit off-topic, but I'm curious: how do belt drives handle frame-flex?


----------



## simon.r (22 Feb 2016)

Profpointy said:


> ...but your Dutch bike / Raleigh police bike your suggesting is bloody heavy and hard work if going more than a few miles.



It is, but I'd bet that the vast majority of people who use bikes as transport / commuters only do a few miles on any trip, so with a reasonable gearing set up the weight isn't a significant issue. 

You're getting into enthusiast territory if using a bike for anything over a few miles on one trip - territory that probably comes with a desire to look after your bike. I guess an analogy would be a car enthusiast buying an odd-ball kit car for weekend use and accepting that part of the deal is regular maintenance, against Mr average motorist who wants to spend minimal time maintaining his family hatchback car.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Feb 2016)

simon.r said:


> It is, but I'd bet that the vast majority of people who use bikes as transport / commuters only do a few miles on any trip, so with a reasonable gearing set up the weight isn't a significant issue.
> 
> You're getting into enthusiast territory if using a bike for anything over a few miles on one trip - territory that probably comes with a desire to look after your bike. I guess an analogy would be a car enthusiast buying an odd-ball kit car for weekend use and accepting that part of the deal is regular maintenance, against Mr average motorist who wants to spend minimal time maintaining his family hatchback car.


I hardly think squirting a drop of oil on the chain and topping the tyres up once a week counts as geek style maintenance. You've got to be a bit of a brainless fool to realise that an exposed chain won't rust if you let it dry out, it's hardly rocket science.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Feb 2016)

simon.r said:


> You're getting into enthusiast territory if using a bike for anything over a few miles on one trip .



That's the current UK mindset.


----------



## mjr (22 Feb 2016)

Profpointy said:


> Well I kind-of agree with the sentiment, but your Dutch bike / Raleigh police bike your suggesting is bloody heavy and hard work if going more than a few miles.


Not necessarily. My Dutch bike is within a few hundred grams of the hybrid it effectively replaced if you exclude the mudguards (the hybrid has chromoplastic, the Dutchie steel). It has a full chaincase (the hybrid has only one of those useless chain disks) and a rack rated to take twice the weight of the hybrid's. I've ridden centuries on it and the only time it's hard work is seriously uphill because it's a three-speed with the gear range set roughly equivalent to the hybrid's big ring.



Globalti said:


> I had a go at doing bike repairs some years ago to see if it could be made to pay. I quickly realised several things:
> 
> 1 - Bike repairs don't pay and you can't charge a realistic rate to make them pay.
> 2 - Working on bikes all day made my back and arms ache.
> ...


And sadly the flip-side is:
4 - many owners can't tell whether a bike's running sweetly.
3 - so they can't differentiate a good mechanic from a poor one.
2 - so they won't pay a good mechanic any better than a poor one.
1 - so it's hard for a good mechanic to get enough repairs at a higher rate to make it pay, while corner-cutting mechanics prosper and the owners who can tell whether a bike's running sweetly have given up and learnt to fix their bikes themselves.


----------



## Arrowfoot (23 Feb 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I know this is a bit off-topic, but I'm curious: how do belt drives handle frame-flex?



Good question. Thats the reason why Gates will want to certify the frame.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Feb 2016)

400bhp said:


> That's the current UK mindset.


... and Australian. Cycling is done by daredevils, who bravely but foolishly use the same roads as those who (apparently) pay for them, i.e. the long-suffering motorists.  Circus trapeze artists and film stuntpeople just can't measure up to us. Oh yes, and (here, at least), cycling is so incredibly dangerous that we all have to be forced to wear silly hats.


----------



## simon.r (23 Feb 2016)

400bhp said:


> That's the current UK mindset.



A fair point.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Feb 2016)

I'm just back from a few days in Amsterdam, the first time I've been since taking up cycling a few years ago. The bikes used there, and their condition was fascinating

Functional work-horses. Left outside in the rain all night. Fully enclosed chains (although lots of them were incredibly rusty). Heavy, puncture-resistant tyres. Either single speed or simple 3-speed hub gears.

It was obvious that the vast majority of these bikes (and there are 1.4 bikes per person in Amsterdam) received practically no maintenance whatsoever. But they were being ridden every day. I'd bet they were never cleaned, rarely if ever lubricated. But that was the standard way to bike around the city. I think I saw one derailleured bike while I was there.

So you can have a practically maintenance-free bike if you want. It's just that, for some reason, British people think you have to have a bike with loads of gears, exposed chains, derailleurs etc. You don't. Sure Amsterdam is flat but a lot of urban cycling is UK is pretty flat too. Certainly flat enough to make do with single-speed or, at most, a simple 3-speed hub gear


----------



## MichaelW2 (23 Feb 2016)

raleighnut said:


> I worked with a lad once .... kept getting it all over his shellsuit trouser legs and his Nike trainers (both mainly white)


In my experience, young men who dress like they're in a Persil advert are just looking for someone to dirty their pristine whites, as an excuse to start a fight.


----------



## Brandane (23 Feb 2016)

cd365 said:


> I learnt how to look after a bike when I was about 7 years old as I'm sure a lot of the people on here did as well.





Scoosh said:


> Mmmm, No - I think I was nearer 57 ...


You should be getting the hang of it now, after about 15 years experience then! 

(Runs and hides from our friendly local admin gestapo; fully expecting to be banned when I emerge ).


----------



## boydj (23 Feb 2016)

fossyant said:


> Whaaaatttttt !!! Campag C Record Carbon Looks - never greased them in 20 years - sweet. Newer stuff, XT SPD's never need touching !!


It's the Frogs - good touring pedals, but delicate things. At least they have a grease port, so it's a 2-minute job.


----------



## Bollo (23 Feb 2016)

fossyant said:


> Whaaaatttttt !!! Campag C Record Carbon Looks - never greased them in 20 years - sweet. Newer stuff, XT SPD's never need touching !!


It certainly is a "feature" of the speedplays. I like them enough as pedals (two sided, wide float and crisp clip action) to put up with the occasional regrease and there's something satisfying about squeezing out the old grease. I believe they can be rebuilt as well, but not tried it myself.

<tedious_anecdote>If you don't regrease......About 2 years ago I managed to trash the little screw that covers the grease port in a minor off so that it couldn't be removed. They were ancient and running a little rough but I thought I'd ride them sans maintenance through the remainder of the summer and try to pick up replacements in the Autumn sales. On a subsequent ride the bearing seized, about six miles and 100m of climbing from home, causing the pedal to unscrew. Yay impromptu marathon single leg drill!</>


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Feb 2016)

fossyant said:


> Even my Fixed commuter get's lots of maintenance (well did - it's been gathering dust since I broke my spine).



Lots?

Tyre pressure, squirt of lube and occasional brake pad wear...?


----------



## claudbutler (23 Feb 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Lots?
> 
> Tyre pressure, squirt of lube and occasional brake pad wear...?


I also give my everyday commute bike an occasional power wash with the works steam cleaner.


----------



## dave r (23 Feb 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Lots?
> 
> Tyre pressure, squirt of lube and occasional brake pad wear...?



My fixed gets a weekly check. A check on the tyres for debris and pressure, also a check on the chain making sure the chains in tension and clean, I'll also check the bike over for any developing problems and make sure the brakes are in adjustment. My geared bike will get a similar weekly check, the only thing I don't need to do geared bike is the chain tension. Both bikes get a weekly wash and a monthly polish.


----------



## glenn forger (23 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> The bikes used there, and their condition was fascinating
> 
> Functional work-horses. Left outside in the rain all night. Fully enclosed chains (although lots of them were incredibly rusty). Heavy, puncture-resistant tyres. Either single speed or simple 3-speed hub gears.



Whereabouts were you? In the centre I noticed loads of clanky old workbeasts but if you look at the bikes being ridden they're usually a better quality. Most of the hire bikes are in good order but they're fixed wheel no brake jobbies.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Feb 2016)

I was spellbound by the bikes in Copenhagen. I kept stopping and saying to my wife things like "look! another sprung Brooks saddle" or "look at that headset, that's a bit unusual don't you think" She was fascinated ... not.

I saw only two riders in Lycra on derailleur equipped bikes. That was very early on Sunday and they were probably off out to meet their club.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Feb 2016)

glenn forger said:


> Whereabouts were you? In the centre I noticed loads of clanky old workbeasts but if you look at the bikes being ridden they're usually a better quality. Most of the hire bikes are in good order but they're fixed wheel no brake jobbies.



Stayed in a residential district but wandered all over the city. The residential district was full of commuters cycling. I'm sure there were some well maintained ones whizzing past but there were a heck of a lot of really clanky workbeasts. And of course the residential streets are full of parked up bikes; all night out in the rain etc

There just seems to be a different mindset in UK as regards what sort of bike you need. A guy I know has started commuting; 5 flattish miles. So he's bought a bike with loads of gears, derailleur etc etc. Commpletely unnecessary and he''l have to maintain it to keep it running OK. Get a Dutch clunker and I bet you could run it forever without even looking at it


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Feb 2016)

claudbutler said:


> I also give my everyday commute bike an occasional power wash with the works steam cleaner.



Mines is geared, I'm just hoping a singlespeed/fixed would be less maintenance when I get to n=3

I'd blast mine weekly with the Kerscher power whatever, if I could be bothered to plug it in and hook the hose up.

Say what you like about bearings, meh. Just another thing to maintain.


----------



## snorri (24 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> There just seems to be a different mindset in UK as regards what sort of bike you need. A guy I know has started commuting; 5 flattish miles. So he's bought a bike with loads of gears, derailleur etc etc.


It would have been interesting to have been a fly on the wall listening to the dialogue with the sales staff when this guy was buying his bike. Sadly for many of the current generation of cycle sales people the concept of cycling as a mode of transport is unknown. 
A bicycle with mudguards was a rare sight in cycle shops in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Karlt (24 Feb 2016)

Arrowfoot said:


> The guy must have ridden thousands of miles in 2 months for the lube to run out and the chain to rust.


Not at all. I got my wet weather bike out after a couple of weeks of non-use, and the chain showed surface rust. When it's in use it gets weekly chain lube.


----------



## glenn forger (24 Feb 2016)

[QUOTE 4169526, member: 259"]I would be amazed if you can hire a fixie with no brakes anywhere in the Netherlands.[/QUOTE]

It's still a clanky old work horse but with back pedal brakes. Got one from Dam bikes off Damrak.


----------



## snorri (24 Feb 2016)

User13710 said:


> Mine both have loads of gears, derailleurs, and mudguards, and are used as a mode of transport all the time.


That's ok as long as you are happy to carry out the maintenance that these systems require, the OP was clearly not happy.


----------



## glenn forger (24 Feb 2016)

If you owned a clanky old work horse and everyone else did the same then you wouldn't be precious about lubing. Maybe eat some chips while looking at the bike.


----------



## tyred (24 Feb 2016)

Fact - oiling a bike is completely unnecessary and it will work fine without oil. Never did mine any harm


----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Lots?
> 
> Tyre pressure, squirt of lube and occasional brake pad wear...?



Mickled chain, washed after every wet ride, Mr Sheened


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Feb 2016)

tyred said:


> Fact - oiling a bike is completely unnecessary and it will work fine without oil. Never did mine any harm


Chain's well slack.


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2016)

tyred said:


> Fact - oiling a bike is completely unnecessary and it will work fine without oil. Never did mine any harm


Old Bike Alert! Biggs will have a major trouser tent when he sees a councours machine like that.


----------



## Firestorm (24 Feb 2016)

Bloke at work proudly told m that his bike has just done 2500 miles and he has never put a drop of oil on it.
This being about half an hour after he said that he needs to replace his bike because its creaking....


----------



## nickyboy (24 Feb 2016)

User13710 said:


> Can you be sure he will only ever use his bike for his five-mile flat commute though? If he did as you suggested he might find the Dutch bike such hard work on any slightly hillier route that it would put him off cycling for good.



Well I suppose I can't be 100% sure. But he did tell me he'd bought the bike to commute to work so as to get a bit fitter and lose a bit of weight. Maybe he'll be on the Llandudno ride in years to come, who knows?


----------



## Yellow Saddle (25 Feb 2016)

A customer once accused me of rusting his headset bearing in the one single day the bike was with us for a service.
Another customer refused to learn how to shift gears and preferred to have his bike eat derailleurs and then come in and shout and scream about the rubbish derailers we keep on fitting to his bike.
Then there's the customer who accused me of using the wrong type of oil in his suspension fork the previous time it was serviced and that is why the fork now, 200 hours overdue for a service, has stanchion damage. The thick mud under the seal's lip had nothing to do with the damage, it was the type of oil.
Then there's the one who broke her bicycle computer but managed to glue it back on with sparrow spit or something and the minute I touched it, it broke off again. I was accused of breaking it in front of her eyes by the way I was touching it. That warranted, she said, a brand new model, preferably wireless, with cadence and wi-fi and all wheel drive and aircon, to compensate for her stress.
I usually ask if they'd like me to apply Vaseline before I shove their precious bike into a dark place. Except the guy with the rusty headset bearing. He was much bigger than me. I offered him a cup of tea I made from water I scooped out of a porcelain "well" in the gents...I wish. I always think of these things far too late.


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Feb 2016)

I really enjoy maintaining my bikes. It keeps me current with changing tech, and I actually find that it's a good way to de stress. It saves me a lot of money as well.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Feb 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I really enjoy maintaining my bikes. It keeps me current with changing tech, and I actually find that it's a good way to de stress. It saves me a lot of money as well.




Indeed, and as we know, a well maintained, clean bike is a much faster bike


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed, and as we know, a well maintained, clean bike is a much faster bike


And lighter, don't forget lighter


----------



## the reluctant cyclist (27 Feb 2016)

I'm so guilty of this that a complete stranger told me my chain needed oiling the other day. I've had the bike four years - ridden a minimum of 9 miles a day on it and oiled the chain maybe 3 times. In my defence I don't like the bike and its a cheap pile of rubbish! I intended to replace it after a year or so but the bloody thing keeps going. 

If anybody is interested I've got the same problem with my fridge - ordered the wrong colour years ago and thought - oh well hope it won't last long. The fridge is still in my kitchen clashing with everything. I was pregnant with my daughter at the time - she's 28 in May!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Feb 2016)

On an Xtracycle longtail bike this can be a problem because the back end of the chain is further away from me I don't always register that it sounds like a bag of kittens...


----------



## jefmcg (27 Feb 2016)

the reluctant cyclist said:


> The fridge is still in my kitchen clashing with everything. I was pregnant with my daughter at the time - she's 28 in May!!


Think yourself lucky. If your daughter was 40, that fridge would be avocado green


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Feb 2016)

To be honest, I've never bought a bike just for the sheer delight of being able to oil it.


----------



## mjr (28 Feb 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Another customer refused to learn how to shift gears and preferred to have his bike eat derailleurs and then come in and shout and scream about the rubbish derailers we keep on fitting to his bike.


I would say that you should suggest he gets one of the latest long life derailleurs that's enclosed in the hub  but it sounds like the concept of easing off while downshifting might be too complicated and you'd be facing a succession of bent plates and splintered cogs


----------



## mjr (28 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> To be honest, I've never bought a bike just for the sheer delight of being able to oil it.


Get a hub gear. Injecting oil (most) or semi fluid grease (some Shimano) into a hub gear is strangely enjoyable.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> Get a hub gear. Injecting oil (most) or semi fluid grease (some Shimano) into a hub gear is strangely enjoyable.


It might be in Norfolk, but then lots of things...


----------



## Yellow Saddle (28 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> I would say that you should suggest he gets one of the latest long life derailleurs that's enclosed in the hub  but it sounds like the concept of easing off while downshifting might be too complicated and you'd be facing a succession of bent plates and splintered cogs


I doubt he would have gone for it. The PROs don't use it, see.


----------



## mjr (29 Feb 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> I doubt he would have gone for it. The PROs don't use it, see.


Well, at least not lately:


----------



## tyred (1 Mar 2016)

Indeed






And I wonder how many of the people who laugh at 3 speed hubs could even come close to matching that record on their fancy carbon machine with the supposedly superior gear system?


----------



## raleighnut (1 Mar 2016)

tyred said:


> Indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah but that was on the 'close ratio' racing hub though not yer standard kit.


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 Mar 2016)

tyred said:


> And I wonder how many of the people who laugh at 3 speed hubs could even come close to matching that record on their fancy carbon machine with the supposedly superior gear system?


I am not among those who 'laugh' at 3 speed hubs. I do think 'saving' one from a bike that is otherwise complete 'for a future project/build' is not worth it - which was the OP question asked.
Edit: Misread of advert. Deleted. Thanks @tyred .


----------



## tyred (1 Mar 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> I am not among those who 'laugh' at 3 speed hubs. I do think 'saving' one from a bike that is otherwise complete 'for a future project/build' is not worth it - which was the OP question asked.
> Suggest you may have exaggerated the standard of the record you featured above - great clip btw. Pretty sure I did better than 9:53 for most of my 100 mile days on last year's LEJOG, and that's carrying kit for unsupported (B&B), on a steel bike.



9:53 is the amount of time he beat whatever the previous record was. It's difficult to read but I think the record he set was 3 hr 45 mins for 100 miles.


----------



## tyred (1 Mar 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Ah but that was on the 'close ratio' racing hub though not yer standard kit.



I want one of those but can never seem to find one for a price I consider acceptable (i.e free!).


----------



## mjr (1 Mar 2016)

tyred said:


> 9:53 is the amount of time he beat whatever the previous record was. It's difficult to read but I think the record he set was 3 hr 45 mins for 100 miles.


Not so hard to read with my messed-up eyesight, so here's what it looks like to me:

"ON Saturday, March 19th, Bert James lowered the 100-Mile Record by 9 mins 53 secs, setting up a wonderful time of 3 hrs 45 mins 51 secs (subject to official confirmation). Every cyclist will be thrilled bythese wonderful figures. Think of it! Thanks to the help of his Sturmey-Archer 3 speed Gear, James was able to average the amazing speed of approximately 27 miles per hour!

" "A.K" Hub. Specially designed for Road Racing and Record breaking. Ratios 7.24% Increase 6.74% Decrease.

" "A.M." Hub. This Hub is strongly recommended to the Club rider, for Massed Start Racing and Record attempts in Hilly Country. Ratios 15.55% Increase 13.46% Decrease.

"THERE'S A STURMEY-ARCHER GEAR FOR EVERY CLASS OF CYCLIST

"STURMEY-ARCHER GEARS LIMITED, NOTTINGHAM."


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Mar 2016)

tyred said:


> 9:53 is the amount of time he beat whatever the previous record was. It's difficult to read but I think the record he set was 3 hr 45 mins for 100 miles.



3 hours 45 minutes 51 seconds

http://vegetariancac.org/club-history/

About 26.5mph.

Edit. Beaten to it by @mjray


----------



## fimm (1 Mar 2016)

The Vegetarian Cycling and Athletic club... sounds like a modern thing, not a bit of it, founded in 1887!

And, of interest currently " _Walter Greaves, a one-armed member of the Yorkshire Branch, set up an outstanding year’s mileage record of 45,385.75 miles – that’s an outrageous average of nearly 125 miles each and every day for a year._" (They don't say which year, but sometime in the 1920s or 30s).


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Mar 2016)

fimm said:


> And, of interest currently " _Walter Greaves, a one-armed member of the Yorkshire Branch, set up an outstanding year’s mileage record of 45,385.75 miles – that’s an outrageous average of nearly 125 miles each and every day for a year._" (They don't say which year, but sometime in the 1920s or 30s).


If he didn't post it on Strava it didn't happen.


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Mar 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> If he didn't post it on Strava it didn't happen.


Amen.


----------



## marknotgeorge (1 Mar 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> If he didn't post it on Strava it didn't happen.


He tried, but his Garmin was playing up:


----------



## raleighnut (1 Mar 2016)

Not to mention his connection speed.


----------



## jefmcg (1 Mar 2016)

marknotgeorge said:


> He tried, but his Garmin was playing up:



Of course, that's the hardware required to calculate longitude without satellites. #SCIENCE


----------

